# Contactor solenoid - waterproof?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Check out Kilovac (Tyco) and Gigavac.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

AmaToolBox said:


> Searching the internet for a 48v contactor solenoid for an ATV project. I haven't had much luck finding one that is waterproof with any decent reviews.


When you say "waterproof" do you mean including the terminals (i.e. the whole assembly can be exposed to water)?

How "waterproof" do you want it? Protection from sprays of water (IP64)? Protection from immersion in water (IP67)?


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> When you say "waterproof" do you mean including the terminals (i.e. the whole assembly can be exposed to water)?
> 
> How "waterproof" do you want it? Protection from sprays of water (IP64)? Protection from immersion in water (IP67)?


Sprays, specifically basic splash from a quad going through puddles and a wash from a hose.



Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

AmaToolBox said:


> Sprays, specifically basic splash from a quad going through puddles and a wash from a hose.


I had a quick look for IP64 contactors on the GIGAVAC (here) and Tyco (here) websites... nothing obvious. Might be easier and cheaper to put a mainstream contactor in an IP64/67 box


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I suspect automotive grade weatherproof would be sufficient and rigid IP ratings overkill. Simple rubber boots on terminals if anything at all. Main thing is enclosed contacts. Look at all the cranking motor contactors/solenoids for engines on lawn care equipment. Most of those are intermittent rated but you get the idea. And it can be difficult to find contact V ratings. But I did see a 48V version of this Stancor. https://www.waytekwire.com/item/75572/White-Rodgers-DC-Power-Relay-Contactor-/

major


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> I had a quick look for IP64 contactors on the GIGAVAC (here) and Tyco (here) websites... nothing obvious. Might be easier and cheaper to put a mainstream contactor in an IP64/67 box


Thanks. i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are putting stuff inside a waterproof box then be aware that it is easy to make a box that simply fills with water!

I operate on the idea that unless the "box" is waterproof enough to take scuba diving then you are better off simply ensuring that your "box" can drain completely and will not hold water - the opposite of waterproof!


----------

